# Upgrading  Your  Software



## north star (Apr 13, 2017)

*# ~ #*

So, you want to do a software upgrade huh ?

Dear Tech Support: 

Last year I upgraded from Girlfriend 7.0 to Wife 1.0. I soon noticed that the new program began
unexpected child processing that took up a lot of space and valuable resources. In addition,
Wife 1.0 installed itself into all other programs and now monitors all other system activity.
Applications such as Poker Night 10.3, Football 5.0, Hunting and Fishing 7.5, and Racing 3.6 
I can't seem to keep Wife 1.0 in the background while attempting to run my favorite applications.
I'm thinking about going back to Girlfriend 7.0, but the uninstall doesn't work on Wife 1.0.
Please help! 

Thanks, 
Troubled User (KEEP READING) 
_____________________________________ 
REPLY: 
Dear Troubled User: 

This is a very common problem that men complain about. 

Many people upgrade from Girlfriend 7.0 to Wife 1.0, thinking that it  is just a Utilities and
Entertainment program. Wife 1.0 is an OPERATING SYSTEM and is designed by its Creator to run
EVERYTHING!!!   It is also impossible to delete Wife 1.0 and to return to Girlfriend 7.0. It is
impossible to uninstall, or purge the program files from the system once installed. 

You cannot go back to Girlfriend 7.0 because Wife 1.0 is designed to not allow this. Look in
your Wife 1.0 manual under Warnings-Alimony-Child Support.   I recommend that you keep
Wife1.0 and work on improving the situation. I suggest installing the background application
"Yes Dear"  to alleviate software augmentation. 

The best course of action is to enter the command C:\APOLOGIZE because ultimately you will
have to give the APOLOGIZE command before the system will return to normal anyway. 

Wife 1.0 is a great program, but it tends to be very high maintenance.    Wife 1.0 comes with
several support programs, such as Clean and Sweep 3.0, Cook It 1.5 and Do Bills 4.2. 

However, be very careful how you use these programs. Improper use will cause the system to
launch the program Constant Nagging 9.5. Once this happens, the only way to improve the
performance of Wife 1.0 is to purchase additional software. I recommend Flowers 2.1 and
Diamonds 5.0 !

WARNING!!! DO NOT, under any circumstances, install Secretary With Short Skirt 3.3.  This
application is not supported by Wife 1.0 and will cause irreversible damage to the operating
system.

Best of luck, 
Tech Support
*____________________________________________________________*
*For the females:*

Last year I upgraded from Boyfriend 5.0 to Husband 1.0 and noticed that the new program began
making unexpected changes to the accounting modules, limiting access to flower & jewelry
applications that had operated flawlessly under Boyfriend 5.0. 

In addition, Husband 1.0 uninstalled many other valuable programs, such as Romance 9.9,  but
installed undesirable programs such as NFL 5.0 and NBA 3.0.

Conversation 8.0 no longer runs, and Housecleaning 2.6 simply crashes the system.   I've tried
running Nagging 5.3 to fix these problems, but to no avail.

Desperate
*__________________________________________________*
*Reply to Desperate:*

Keep in mind, Boyfriend 5.0 is an entertainment package, while Husband 1.0 is an operating system.

Try to enter the command: C:/ I THOUGHT YOU LOVED ME and install Tears 6.2.   Husband 1.0
should then automatically run the applications: Guilty 3.0 and Flowers 7.0.

But remember, overuse can cause Husband 1.0 to default to Grumpy Silence 2.5, Happy Hour 7.0,
or Beer 6.1.   Beer 6.1 is a very bad program that will create "Snoring Loudly" wave files.

DO NOT install Mother-in-law 1.0 or reinstall another Boyfriend program.    These are not supported
applications and will crash Husband 1.0.

In summary, Husband 1.0 is a great program, but it does have limited memory and cannot learn new
applications quickly. Consider buying additional software to improve performance.
I personally recommend HotFood 3.0 and Lingerie 5.3.   Also, running Nagging 5.3 too often can
sometimes cause Husband 1.0 to secretly install Mistress 1.0, which would then require you to run
Private Investigator 7.5 utility and possibly even Attorney 9.0, which could lead to a system wide
failure and the need to reboot Husband 1.0 !

All of these software upgrades look to be just too expensive !   


*# ~ #*


----------



## cda (Apr 13, 2017)

Neat

Was going to say do not let geek person tweek it.


----------



## JBI (Apr 13, 2017)

Personally, I uninstalled Wife 1.0 a few years ago and have been trouble free ever since. 
Of course I haven't tried to re-install Girlfriend 7.0 yet and have no plans to in the near future.


----------



## north star (Apr 13, 2017)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*



> *" Personally, I uninstalled Wife 1.0 a few years ago and have been trouble free ever since.*
> *Of course I haven't tried to re-install Girlfriend 7.0 yet and have no plans to in the near future. "*


Amen brother, ...Amen !     
Despite what some may think, not everyone is designed or intended to be married !
Your mileage may vary !

*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------

